# Is pesticide used in alfalfa harmful?



## Janice Lane (Feb 5, 2006)

I know someone who grows alfalfa, but he uses a pesticide called Warrior to kill wevils when the alfalfa is young. Is there danger of pesticide posioning to the bees or accumulation of pesticides in the hive if I take the hive(s) to his field a few weeks after he has sprayed? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Here's a link to some application guidelines and recommended waiting periods for cutting after applications. You can google "warrior application rate" and find lots of info on the pesticide. If you friend follows the label, it's helpful information. I feel comfortable saying that one way or another, the pesticide will find its's way back to your hives. 


http://pods.dasnr.okstate.edu/docushare/dsweb/Get/Document-2364/EPP-7150web.pdf


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

FYI;
http://starbulletin.com/2008/02/16/news/story04.html

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-US&q=Warrior+PESTICIDE+

Talk to the PCA & get a safe rentry date.

Regards,
Ernie
Lucas Apiaries


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

All insecticides and miticides are harmful to bees.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Warrior is one of the safer pesticides used on Alfalfa. Other, much more lethal to bees/humans, are commonly used. And, in some places, off label use of even worse stuff is common.

Out west, alfalfa is THE major source of surplus honey. But pesticide use on alfalfa has beekeepers avoiding it, in some areas, like a plague.

The same is happening in some citrus areas here in Florida. With new pests, some areas are essentially undergoing almost continuous spraying. 

Regards
Dennis


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

These guys will spray the crop just before bloom to kill the weavel. They use low residual sprays, and next couple of days they put the leaf cutters out . The honeybees will start working the crop well into the bloom, well after the spray application. They dont usually do any incrop spraying, becasue they rely on the pollinatiors til frost to make the crop


----------



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

*Sheep kill egyptian weevils*

In my area we have lots of hungry sheep. The Egyptian weevil is a destructive pest on alfalfa, but dies off when weather gets hot. The best way (biologically and cheapest) to keep it under control is to sheep graze the field at about 4 in of first growth. The sheep mechanically kill weevil eggs by pounding them with their hooves. My alf growers win 1 st at the local fair and have great crops this way. The best way to kill a bug is with a hammer!


----------

